# puttin' up the flag



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*One of the better ones, watch it, let the words surround that patriotic spot in your heart and I think you will agree. My best to each of you and your loved ones;---Mike*

*Click on this link>>>*

*http://www.billcook.net/puttin-up-the-flag.html *


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great video Mike. Thank you and our best to you and yours.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting it Mike and best wishes also to you an yours, thanks


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very well said Mike thanks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Mike, Thanks for starting my day on a plus note.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

A truly great video. Thanks for posting. I will share this with all my friends.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This a great video Mike ! Thanks for such a beautiful inspiration to my morning.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Couldn't help myself.........just finished sending this video to 255 Colorado and U.S Representatives and Senators with a reminder of you they work for.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Mike!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great idea and a huge Thank You for doing so !!


----------

